# I almost became a soul in a Kia Soul



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I was visiting a friend I haven't seen in a while and he decides to drive in his Kia Soul. Anyway, it starts raining and it's really hard to see out of the windshield. I'm like, "Dude you're going to get killed driving around like this. At the minimum you're going to run over someones dog, or something." Anyway, his wiper's we're totally shot. I told him to go to Wal-Mart and we bought some cheap wipers.

So we get into the process of installing them. He took the passenger side off and left the clip on there and tried putting the new wiper on with the clip on it was hilarious. I had trouble putting the driver side on so he was doing that for like 5 minutes. 😆 Anyway, yeah we got it done in about 10 minutes which isn't bad.

So I tell him to test the wipers. Of course he hits the wipers without the windshield washer fluid. 😆 Cringe level 7.

I think I should have bought him those silicone one's though. They probably would have lasted him alot longer. Now he's talking about getting a motorcycle Cringe level 9.

Also the $4 cheapo's seemed to work great from Wal-Mart. Hopefully having zero fluid on the windshield when he tested them doesn't kill the life of them though. I guess it won't.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Did you tip him? 😂 😂


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Did you tip him? &#128514; &#128514;


Hell no. I didn't want to climb into a suicide machine.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

June132017 said:


> So I was visiting a friend I haven't seen in a while and he decides to drive in his Kia Soul. Anyway, it starts raining and it's really hard to see out of the windshield. I'm like, "Dude you're going to get killed driving around like this. At the minimum you're going to run over someones dog, or something." Anyway, his wiper's we're totally shot. I told him to go to Wal-Mart and we bought some cheap wipers.
> 
> So we get into the process of installing them.


@June132017, I do love installing new blades, it makes me feel like a put on a new set of glasses, because it is suddenly so clear.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @June132017, I do love installing new blades, it makes me feel like a put on a new set of glasses, because it is suddenly so clear.


Yeah he really needed them bad. They worked great after we tested them properly.

It used to be that 50,000 people a year died by car accidents. Probably 20% contributed are from wipers and tires. Some lady in Orlando died by driving right into the back of a parked big rig, or trash truck. A huge truck was parked on the side of the road none the less. She was killed instantly. There's so much rain in Orlando it makes me curious if she essentially died because of bad wipers.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Yeah he really needed them bad. They worked great after we tested them properly.
> 
> It used to be that 50,000 people a year died by car accidents. Probably 20% contributed are from wipers and tires. Some lady in Orlando died by driving right into the back of a parked big rig, or trash truck. A huge truck was parked on the side of the road none the less. She was killed instantly. There's so much rain in Orlando it makes me curious if she essentially died because of bad wipers.


@June132017 my friend, indeed people die unnecessarily a lot. I remember how I felt tires are so important to replace. I learned early because when I had wore out tires, I remember skidding when it rained. Once I always got new tires, when I hit the brakes it felt like I was GRIPPING the road hard. So worth it. And definitely vision is critical...so new wiper blades are a must.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rainy season here (Dec - Feb) is Russian roulette for drivers. The chance of a moron losing control of their vehicle and hitting you go up exponentially. During an 8 - 10 hour rideshare stint you are guaranteed to see at least 3 wrecks when the roads are wet. People who drove off the freeway, those who spun out into the guard rail, into other drivers; you name it. Rain here means "floor it", with the participants and often those around them paying a heavy price. Drivers lack the skills to drive properly when it's dry, let alone when it's wet. It's a demolition derby.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Rainy season here (Dec - Feb)


you must mean 'when it rains here, that is the season'. Hum.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you must mean 'when it rains here, that is the season'. Hum.


No, I meant what I said.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I meant what I said.


ok, that was predicted. It was for everybody else. Bay Area Calif -- rarely rains and barely is a rain season. <splat>


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ok, that was predicted. It was for everybody else. Bay Area Calif -- rarely rains and barely is a rain season. <splat>


I think that the average reader could work out for themselves that when I say that the rainy season here is between Dec and Feb, that it rains between Dec and Feb. And that it generally doesn't rain outside this season. Otherwise it wouldn't be denoted as a rainy season. 

Something tells me that you don't have much to do today &#129315;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Something tells me that you don't have much to do today


well, I was just adding more context. We are just about in drought again and wanted to make sure others who don't live here kinda understand it doesn't rain here.....much....

As for 'today. Nope, same schedule.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, I was just adding more context. We are just about in drought again and wanted to make sure others who don't live here kinda understand it doesn't rain here.....much....
> 
> As for 'today. Nope, same schedule.


We got the ashes rain though.

Gimme 7 days. I will make the rain drop in Bay Area.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> We got the ashes rain though.
> 
> Gimme 7 days. I will make the rain drop in Bay Area. :biggrin: :biggrin:


Rain dance?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Wiper blades .
3 professional mechanics me included all standing in a circle with a wiper blade.
How the hell does this go in ? 20 Minutes later they install the blades .
Yeah some cars really suck .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Wiper blades .
> 3 professional mechanics me included all standing in a circle with a wiper blade.
> How the hell does this go in ? 20 Minutes later they install the blades .
> Yeah some cars really suck .


Be a student at youtube.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Something tells me that you don't have much to do today &#129315;


this could be your signature. it's always applicable.


Young Kim said:


> @June132017 my friend, indeed people die unnecessarily a lot. I remember how I felt tires are so important to replace. I learned early because when I had wore out tires, I remember skidding when it rained. Once I always got new tires, when I hit the brakes it felt like I was GRIPPING the road hard. So worth it. And definitely vision is critical...so new wiper blades are a must.


And to think, with wipers it's low as $4. Tires are more expensive so I can see where they're coming from (though I would never agree).

Sometimes people save on the wrong pennies and they lose a lot more.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TRugen said:


> this could be your signature. it's always applicable.


Very true.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think that the average reader could work out for themselves that when I say that the rainy season here is between Dec and Feb, that it rains between Dec and Feb. And that it generally doesn't rain outside this season. Otherwise it wouldn't be denoted as a rainy season.
> 
> Something tells me that you don't have much to do today &#129315;


I seen many deaths on the internet out of Russia. Many Lada's with 2-3 people in them killed instantly many times. A Lada is a Russian made car I believe. Russian roads are the worst. They don't put any safety standards because they want room for tanks to go down highways in case of war.



kingcorey321 said:


> 3 professional mechanics me included all standing in a circle with a wiper blade.
> How the hell does this go in ? 20 Minutes later they install the blades .


Yeah it took my like 45 mins the first time I did it and I get quicker each time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Many Lada's with 2-3 people in them killed instantly many times. A Lada is a Russian made car I believe. Russian roads are the worst. They don't put any safety standards because they want room for tanks to go down highways in case of war.


It does seem like the drivers busting the craziest moves on their roads are the ones driving those old Ladas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> So I was visiting a friend I haven't seen in a while and he decides to drive in his Kia Soul. Anyway, it starts raining and it's really hard to see out of the windshield. I'm like, "Dude you're going to get killed driving around like this. At the minimum you're going to run over someones dog, or something." Anyway, his wiper's we're totally shot. I told him to go to Wal-Mart and we bought some cheap wipers.
> 
> So we get into the process of installing them. He took the passenger side off and left the clip on there and tried putting the new wiper on with the clip on it was hilarious. I had trouble putting the driver side on so he was doing that for like 5 minutes. &#128518; Anyway, yeah we got it done in about 10 minutes which isn't bad.
> 
> ...


I LOVE Wal Mart Cheapo Wipers !

Can afford to change them more often !



Wildgoose said:


> Be a student at youtube. :biggrin:


i can REBUILD A TRANSMISSION AFTER WATCHING YOUTUBE !


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Rain-X 2-in-1 blades. They’re not cheap, but they are amazing. The water repellant coating slicks up your windshield on every pass.


----------

